# First road bike: Specialized v Giant v Trek



## Nickl52 (2 Aug 2009)

Owned a mb for a few years now but after chatting to a mate and having a ride on his, I want to get a road bike. I have been doing some research and am going to look at some bikes in the next couple of days. I hope to test a few out if the LBS have some in stock.

I have narrowed it down to 3 (although I realise that a may even select something else after testing them) Any advice on the following would be grateful. 

Speacilized Allez Sport 
Giant Defy 3
Trek 1.2

Cheers - Nick


----------



## colinr (2 Aug 2009)

No first hand experience, but I gather they're all solid choices. Trying them is the way to go.

Oh, and welcome


----------



## Garz (2 Aug 2009)

Try them all out on a quick spin as colin has mentioned. Pick the comfiest, you will know which bike feels the best/rides smoothest!

 too btw!


----------



## Nickl52 (3 Aug 2009)

I went to one of my LBS this morning to have a look at a trek 1.5 and Specialized Allez Sport and Secateur. I wasnt entirely happy with the service because of the follows:

1. My try out of the Spez consisted of me sitting on the bike (with the assistant holding the bike) and me pedalling backwards. Should all shops offer you the opp to take a bike out for a spin?

2. A 54cm frame felt comfortable in the Spez but they did not have that sort of size in the Trek. The assistant did not even offer any other alternatives or to get me a Trek in the right size to try.

3. The assistant then tried to steer me towards another Trek that cost about 1K, but becuase I said I didnt really want to pay that much as it was my first bike, he seemed to lose interest.


Would this be the norm in service at a LBS or should I be able to expect more?

Nick


----------



## Downward (3 Aug 2009)

Nickl52 said:


> I went to one of my LBS this morning to have a look at a trek 1.5 and Specialized Allez Sport and Secateur. I wasnt entirely happy with the service because of the follows:
> 
> 1. My try out of the Spez consisted of me sitting on the bike (with the assistant holding the bike) and me pedalling backwards. Should all shops offer you the opp to take a bike out for a spin?
> 
> ...



1. I know of no shop local to me that offers a test ride.
2. The 09 Treks are in short supply so doubtful they have any others available - The 2010 bikes should be out now.
3. £££ Kerching, They are a business !


----------



## punkypossum (3 Aug 2009)

I notice you are in Manchester - I got my trek from Harry Hall there, and they were very happy to let me testride various bikes...


----------



## l4dva (3 Aug 2009)

The LBS should let you test ride it. I went to the Spech Concept store round the corner from me and they let me test a 2.5K bike out no questions, didn't even send me out with someone else to make sure i didn't do a runner. Obv I didn't buy it lol but it was nice while it lasted.

I'd deff shop around as with anything some places will try sell you what ever they have knocking about to get rid of old stock and some shops will be more helpfull and try help you find something more suited for you and your budget. Once you know what you want, after a few test rides and done some research etc then you can go back to these LBS and see which will give you the best deal for the bike you want and not what they will try push you to buy.


----------



## Garz (3 Aug 2009)

Nickl52 said:


> Would this be the norm in service at a LBS or should I be able to expect more?
> 
> Nick



Tbh when i was first looking the handful I chose did treat me the same. They may be cracking stores but I felt that unless I was willing to spend > £1000 they didnt really put any effort in.

The best one was cooksons in my area, however as they built a bike for my friend I was noway going to be riding the same bike, so with the knowlege I gained (chiefly from here) plumped for a boardman instead.


----------



## aJohnson (3 Aug 2009)

At leisure lakes, one guy actually was talking me down to a lower price bike, a Spesh Sport 18 instead of 24, unfortunately they had neither in my size, so when I went Cooksons I got myself a 1.5, non of the stores let me ride them, just sit on them and check size ect...


----------



## jcb (3 Aug 2009)

Interesting - the London LBSs all let me test in return for custody of a credit card... even (where I ended up buying) in rush hour traffic, having admitted to not having ever ridden a road bike.

I got a Spec Allex Sport 08, I understand they have upgraded the components now, I wouldn't say it was a bad bike but think the Trek may have been slightly better - rims are heavy, seatpost slips constantly, lots of phantom shakes and rattles. My choice was constrained by needing a 61cm frame and also not being prepared to spend megabucks.


----------

